# USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*USP Motorsports is pleased to offer special pricing on our high quality stainless steel brake lines. Made from the highest quality aerospace materials these lines are second to none. Often overlooked when doing performance upgrades, brake lines are an essential part of any performance car. Now is your chance to get rid of that spongy brake pedal and take control of your brakes!
Key Features:
- Specifically engineered and designed for each vehicle, not universal.
- inner teflon tube
- high-quality stainless steel braided weave exterior 
- clear sheathing to prevent chaffing in your choice of color
Includes
(4) stainless steel brake lines
(2) new banjo bolts
(4) copper washers
(2) locking c-clips *








*Available Colors*








*From now until March 15, 2010 these lines are on sale for $99 shipped within the lower 48 States. Enter coupon code "torque" at check out to take advantage of this sale. *
*Click here to place an order for your MK5 Jetta, GTI, A3, or MK2 TT*
*Click Here to place an order for your MK4 Jetta, GTI, MK1 TT, or Beetle*
*Have an application not listed above? No problem email or PM me and I will let you know if we have it.*
International customers please contact [email protected] to place your order.
******Just added! Add the New complete rear lines to your order, and eliminate the last of the rubber lines in your braking system.*












_Modified by [email protected]ports at 8:58 PM 3-8-2010_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

remember we have more applications. PM me with yours.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

get them while there still on sale


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

complement your brake lines with our stainless steel clutch lines for only $40 shipped. Buy both and save an extra $10. *Click here* to see our post on clutch lines


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

get them while their still on sale


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

bump for the weekend


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

enter coupon code "sscombo" at check out and *get a set of stainless steel braided brake lines and a stainless steel clutch line for only $129 shipped.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

hurry sale ends march 1st


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

last day


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

i need a set for a 2000 mkiv jetta vr6 red color.. are these 100 straight with shipping?? if so send me link ill buy today!
and to be sure this is for all four lines?? and will these bonjo bolts fit the porsche caliper boxsters non s?? or can you include those bolts??
thanks!


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

just ordered some hopefully ill get them quick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*

sale has been extended to march 15th


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

just got more in stock


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

custom line available too, PM me


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

I wanted to thank you for the lines they look awesome and cant wait to run them.... however i paid $110 instead of the $100 for the sale.. you said this would be for the upgrade on my MKIV to the porsche non s calipers and would include the Banjo Bolts... everything arrived but the Bolts that i paid the extra $10 for???
what happened???


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LuEdaGreat* »_I wanted to thank you for the lines they look awesome and cant wait to run them.... however i paid $110 instead of the $100 for the sale.. you said this would be for the upgrade on my MKIV to the porsche non s calipers and would include the Banjo Bolts... everything arrived but the Bolts that i paid the extra $10 for???
what happened???

let me look into that when I get to the shop. Can you email me a picture of what you received [email protected]


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

sorry about the quality of the pix i took them with blackberry... all that came with the four lines were the retaining clips...
I must admit tho the quality looks out standing and they look freakin sweet!!!
I need to hook them up to my MKIV VR6 and porsche boxster non s calipers... Only thing the package is missing are the banjo bolts... 
Hope to hear from you guys soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (LuEdaGreat)*

PM sent


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

Does USP Motorsports drive brown vans?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped (clyde)*

???


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

It's powerful close to UPS…


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped (clyde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clyde* »_It's powerful close to UPS…

even closer to USPS


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: USP Motorsports presents stainless steel brake lines, $99 shipped ([email protected])*

more in stock http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

now until May 28th buy brake lines and a clutch line and get a free bottle of super blue racing fluid.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

more lines are now in stock and ready to ship, use coupon code "lines" for free shipping


----------

